# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Có phải IDM lỗi hay bị IT chặn ...

## virus

alo, các bác làm ơn cho em hỏi idm máy em mấy hôm nay ko download được, mỗi lần down nó hiện lên thông báo 
hic, các bác có thể giải thích giúp em được không? em nghi là bị chặn, vì nếu tắt idm em vẫn có thể down bằng trình duyệt bình thường được nhưng con rùa lắm ạ. cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm đến câu hỏi đầy tính ngớ ngẩn của em...hehe. :book:

----------


## vytieubao

bạn post hình lại đi bạn.mình nghi idm của bạn hết hạn rồi.bạn nên tải idm có crack đi bạn.chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## hungnt021849

> alo, các bác làm ơn cho em hỏi idm máy em mấy hôm nay ko download được, mỗi lần down nó hiện lên thông báo 
> hic, các bác có thể giải thích giúp em được không? em nghi là bị chặn, vì nếu tắt idm em vẫn có thể down bằng trình duyệt bình thường được nhưng con rùa lắm ạ. cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm đến câu hỏi đầy tính ngớ ngẩn của em...hehe. :book:


hình này rõ quá chứ gì nữa, lỗi này mình gặp 1 số lần rồi, mình cũng nghĩ là bị chặn, 1 số file ko tải dcc thôi, còn các file khác vẫn tải bình thừong đúng ko bạn. idm phải dùng crack hoặc bản silent mới ổn, mình đang dùng bản silent, hoặc portable, mình có bản portable idm 5.18 build 5 đây
http://www.mediafire.com/?tlz5zmu4mxy
chúc bạn dùng tốt

----------


## aduy1992

không nhìn thấy hình gì hết nhưng nếu như vậy thì đúng 100 % idm của bạn bị lỗi rồi bạn có thể gỡ bỏ idm đi rồi down bản mới nhất về và install lại là đc mà 5.18 đó bạn, nếu như mà vẫn bị lỗi thì báo cho anh em trong diễn đàn hỗ trợ tiếp
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## quynhvunb

> alo, các bác làm ơn cho em hỏi idm máy em mấy hôm nay ko download được, mỗi lần down nó hiện lên thông báo 
> hic, các bác có thể giải thích giúp em được không? em nghi là bị chặn, vì nếu tắt idm em vẫn có thể down bằng trình duyệt bình thường được nhưng con rùa lắm ạ. cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm đến câu hỏi đầy tính ngớ ngẩn của em...hehe. :book:


chả có gì cả....bạn không nhìn thấy bị lỗi sever ah....
không hoàn toàn bị lỗi ở idm đâu...

----------


## songdonggun

hic, cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm, nhưng nếu em tắt idm, thì sẽ tải được file đó bằng chương trình download của trình duyệt web. tất cả các file từ các nguồn khác nhau kể cả đường link của bác *phantai_tiger* vừa cho em cung ko tải được bằng idm, mà vẫn tải được bằng trình duyệt của firefox...hic

----------


## thewitcher13

cám ơn các bác, em thử rồi, do bản idm bị lỗi. cảm ơn cả nhà nhiều nhiều. thật có lỗi với bác it nhà em quá...hehe:innocent:

----------

